# iphone 3gs case ????????



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

i am looking for a waterproof iphone 3gs case to mount on my brute force any suggestions would be great


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I got a otterbox defender case I would sell but it isn't exactly waterproof but a very rugged case


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

The best thing i found was in the camping section at Walmart for $7 they have a waterproof box. I keep wallet, phone and keys.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Butch said:


> The best thing i found was in the camping section at Walmart for $7 they have a waterproof box. I keep wallet, phone and keys.


 
I have the same thing. I just bungee cord it to my front rack and it has never let me down.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

well i was looking for something that i could mount because my ipod is broken so i was just gonna use my iphone


----------



## bigpurple (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey bud the best one I have found is the Magellan toughcase, gps built it, battery built in ...it rocks but not for the 4th gen only 3rd...check it out Magellans website has on sale for 79 bucks a steal for what it does maintain touch control and waterproof to a meter and weatherproof I have one and are amazing


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pelican or otterbox... but make sure you get one that's water tight not just any case...


----------

